

Bitcoin Network Growth is Finally Slowing - aosmith
http://alexsmith.io/?p=155

======
kordless
A small number of individuals amassing enough hashing power is a bad thing.
Crypto currencies are, at their core, about decentralization and trust. Even
power split between a few entities can represent a threat to the system.
Thankfully the system has other means by which it deals with this: alt
currencies.

This is just the beginning. Nothing is slowing - it's just changing form. It
would be interesting to overlay the amount of Bitcoin being bought with alt
coins.

